# Meklē produktu? >  Pērku PWM priekš Hydrogen Generatora.

## waza123

Pērku PWM priekš Hydrogen (Ūdeņraža) Generatora.

Aptuveni tādu kā uz bildēm:
(līdz 30 amp)











Email: waza123@inbox.lv

----------


## karloslv

Nu, pērc. Kas vainas no ebay pasūtīt?

----------


## Andrejs

kaads atkal skolā slikti mācijies un tāpēc pavilcies uz "brīvo enerģiju"  ::   :: 
sori, ja tas paredzēts kādiem citiem mērķiem, jo stipri velk uz degvielas ekonomijas "brīnumlīdzekļiem".
Tā pasaka ir stipri paveca, bet tomer ļautiņi uzķerās...

----------


## Vinchi

Itkā nelielu ekonomiju var iegūt tikai uz to ka elektrolīzi veic ar impulsiem.

----------


## waza123

Kāds var tādu uztaisīt ?

----------


## zzz

Var. Taisot 1 eks  akuraati un iereekjinot darbu nefiga nebuus leetaak kaa ebajaa.

Taa kaa

1. taisi pats
2. peerc gatavu ebajaa. Galu galaa kas gan ir paardemit latinju pret milzu benziina ietaupiijumiem, uraaa! (ironija)

A vprochem nisha kaa izskataas neaizpildiita. Jaaiesaka Maarim.  ::  Nu tas protams ja vinsh var shaada produkta izgatavoshanu salaagot ar eetikas principiem.

----------


## waza123

Es gatavs maksāt 100 Ls par vienu eksemplāru.

----------


## waza123

No ebay.com pasūtīju, pēc 14 dienām saņēmu !

Atnāca no USA , uz Rīgu, rajons Pļavnieki.

Izmantoju pasta pakalpojumus: USPS (United states postal service) maksāja $21.65

Pats PWM maksāja: $43.75

Bilde:


Video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eSSYun3p3Zc

Pirku no pārdevēja: *o2-sims*

Tē:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayI ... 0091247252

Laba kvalitāte. Iepakots vispār kā dārgakmenis.

----------


## Vinchi

Pastāsti par rezultātiem kad pieslēgsi un izmēģināsi?  ::

----------

